# Laminating Foamboard to creat a micro skiff



## Chris Carlson

I'm designing/building a lamination of 3/4" foamboard to build a micro skiff 14' long x 4' wide (90% foam - 10% wood) @ 11-1/4 deep/high. Kind of a cross over between a Texas Flat and a Micro Skiff. I have my hot wire foam cutter built (works great) and and my cut patterns built (top & bottom). The new foam adhesive By Loctite "PL-300" and better yet - the hot wire friendly Gorilla Glue. The initial coating on all of the foam done by Industrial Polymers Corp called "Stryrospray 1000" (tough as nails) and a nonslip coating on top deck (truck bed liner material) by Durabak as well as a smooth protectective coating to protect the hull by Durabak. I will have the wood encapsulated by the Durabak material as well. The wood will serve as the transom as well as 3 boards running the length to serve as the "spine" to the boat. I would like a casting platform as well as a poling platform - the power is a 4.5 hp tiller (with extension) Johnson outboard. 
In the midsection will be a grab-bar. 
My question is the final design to the hull bottom (thinking shallow vee) my hot wire foam cutter can create this - and I could add extras to it like - inverted spray rails - shallow keel and etc ....


----------



## Chris Carlson

Chris Carlson said:


> I'm designing/building a lamination of 3/4" foamboard to build a micro skiff 14' long x 4' wide (90% foam - 10% wood) @ 11-1/4 deep/high. Kind of a cross over between a Texas Flat and a Micro Skiff. I have my hot wire foam cutter built (works great) and and my cut patterns built (top & bottom). The new foam adhesive By Loctite "PL-300" and better yet - the hot wire friendly Gorilla Glue. The initial coating on all of the foam done by Industrial Polymers Corp called "Stryrospray 1000" (tough as nails) and a nonslip coating on top deck (truck bed liner material) by Durabak as well as a smooth protectective coating to protect the hull by Durabak. I will have the wood encapsulated by the Durabak material as well. The wood will serve as the transom as well as 3 boards running the length to serve as the "spine" to the boat. I would like a casting platform as well as a poling platform - the power is a 4.5 hp tiller (with extension) Johnson outboard.
> In the midsection will be a grab-bar.
> My question is the final design to the hull bottom (thinking shallow vee) my hot wire foam cutter can create this - and I could add extras to it like - inverted spray rails - shallow keel and etc ....


Actually looks like the last drawing.


----------



## yobata

I highly recommend encapsulating all wood with epoxy instead of just the bed liner product.


----------



## Chris Carlson

yobata said:


> I highly recommend encapsulating all wood with epoxy instead of just the bed liner product.


Yes Yobata, point well taken! Any other suggetions? The styrospspray 1000 is a maverilouse product! Check out this video ....


----------



## DuckNut

Very interested in watching this come together.

Did you remover the plastic film on the styrofoam?


----------



## Chris Carlson

DuckNut said:


> Very interested in watching this come together.
> 
> Did you remover the plastic film on the styrofoam?


Yes I did and I'm sanding both sides to create a little etched surface for the Glidden Gripper (the adhesive I'm using) to work with.


----------



## Chris Carlson

*5 layers done - 6 more to go! I'm going to incorporate spray rails on the front & hard reversed chine rails to the back (to act as spray rails while giving the boat lift). I was also pondering a pocket drive to the back - but need to do some more homework on the design. *


----------



## thebluewaters.nl

Chris Carlson said:


> Yes Yobata, point well taken! Any other suggetions? The styrospspray 1000 is a maverilouse product! Check out this video ....


Hi, 


Chris Carlson said:


> Yes Yobata, point well taken! Any other suggetions? The styrospspray 1000 is a maverilouse product! Check out this video ....


Hi overthere, Is it possible to apply polyurea yourself? By my knowledge it is only possible to apply the coating with 80 degrees Fahrenheit.
Thanks for your reply and regards from The Netherlands.
Jan


----------

